# EVG und Dali ... wie Adressieren?



## Michael68 (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

*Osam QTi DALI 4x18 DIM wie *programiere ich die Adresse? 
Kann nichts dazu finden ... jemand einen Idee? 

Danke


----------



## GLT (15 Januar 2011)

Es gibt Konfigtools (z.B. Tridonic/kostenlos) - man braucht dann noch eine DALI-Maus als PC-Schnittstelle


----------



## Michael68 (15 Januar 2011)

Uhhh - OK
Macht Sinn  Danke 

Hebe mir gerade beim E-Grosshändler meines Vertraues das:
ABB Stotz Computer Interface für win DIM/DALI DALI-USB
Bestellt ...

Danke für den TIPP ...


----------



## IBFS (16 Januar 2011)

Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Du brauchts KEIN keine DALI-Maus, wenn du die EVGs einzeln Stück für Stück anschließt.

Dann bekommen sie die Adresse automatisch (z.B. DALI-GATWAYs der INSTA-Gruppe).

Es ist dabei sehr zu Empfehlen, die EVGs in einer sinnvollen Reihenfolge
anzuschließen. Und bitte zwischendurch - nach dem Programmieren 
immer die EVGs kurz abklemmen, nur so behalten sie die Einstellungen

Allerdings ist für Servicezwecke so eine Maus schon hübsch.
Ich habe bisher aber alle DALI-Inst. ohne MAUS machen können.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Michael68 (16 Januar 2011)

Ok, dann spare ich mir erstmal die Maus.
Habe da noch keine Erfahrung und werde eine Wago 750 und einen Dali Modul einsetzten. Aber wenn ich die nacheinander anschliesse, wie erfahre ich die Adresse? 
Wenn ich die EVG nacheinander anschliesse, wie bekomme ich eine fortlaufende Adresse?


----------



## IBFS (16 Januar 2011)

Michael68 schrieb:


> werde eine Wago 750 und einen Dali Modul einsetzten.


 
... dann ist es doch noch einfacher!  Wenn du eine 750-841 hast,
dann gibt es fertige HTML-Seiten in der WAGO-VISU

Es ist zu Beachten, das die Adressierung der DALI-EVGs eigentlich bei
NULL beginnt, aber auf diversen Tools - so auch bei WAGO - das 
automatisch (+1) gezählt wird.

Wenn du also auf der HTML-Seite siehts, ok es geht bei 1 los, und addressierst von extern mit 1, dann wirst du nur eine Adresse 2 finden.
Es komisch - ist aber so.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Michael68 (16 Januar 2011)

Habe ich noch nicht eingebaut liegt aber daneben  kommt die Woche - Erstmal Danke ...

Wo bekomme ich die HTML Seiten her?  Oder ist die in einer LIB?


----------



## IBFS (16 Januar 2011)

Hier steht alles dazu:


----------



## Michael68 (16 Januar 2011)

Super - danke


----------



## GLT (17 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Du brauchts KEIN keine DALI-Maus, wenn du die EVGs einzeln Stück für Stück anschließt.
> .....
> Es ist dabei sehr zu Empfehlen, die EVGs in einer sinnvollen Reihenfolge anzuschließen. Und bitte zwischendurch - nach dem Programmieren immer die EVGs kurz abklemmen, nur so behalten sie die Einstellungen


Bei ein paar Lampen vlt. - aber praxistauglich ist das nur bedingt; empfehlenswert schon gar nicht. Und für was geben die GW-Hersteller denn ihre Configtools sogar noch kostenlos zur Hand?


----------



## IBFS (17 Januar 2011)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei ein paar Lampen vlt. - aber praxistauglich ist das nur bedingt; empfehlenswert schon gar nicht. Und für was geben die GW-Hersteller denn ihre Configtools sogar noch kostenlos zur Hand?



Du mußt hier mal den konkreten Anwendungsfall sehen. Der Michael68 braucht
das nicht für 10 Anlagen im Monat und wie gesagt ist die Konfiguration
OHNE notwendige DALI-Maus bei der WAGO-Dali-Klemme dabei.

Im Übrigen gibt es zum Beispiel bei den INSTA-GW garnichts kostenlos.
Da ist das nacheinander anklemmen normaler Stand der IB und da spreche
ich von einem Eigenheim und nicht etwa von einer Werkhalle. Das man dort
anderes vorgehen sollte ist klar. Aber da nimmt man möglicherweise auch
kein INSTA-GW sondern ein ABB, das gibt es dann ein (UM)-Adressiersoftware.
Aber falls da Unklarheiten herrschen, empfehle ich das KNX-FORUM.
Da gibt es spezielle zum Thema GWs und den jeweilgen Vorzügen
eine Vielzahl Threads.

Frank


----------



## Michael68 (17 Januar 2011)

Tools sicher Kostenlos aber die Maus Kostet Netto 170 Euro ...
Wenn es hoch kommt habe ich hier 15 EVG und nicht mehr .... ist Spielkram ...


----------



## DALI4Tom (16 März 2014)

Na sowas, wusste gar nicht, dass man die DALI-USB-Adapter von Tridonic inzwischen auch "DALI-Maus" nennt.
Schließlich braucht es ja zwei "Mäuseschwänzelchen": 1x USB, 1x DALI.

Und wer 170€ netto für den Adapter bezahlt ist selber schuld. Geht auch für ca. 155€ brutto.
Einfach mal den Link klicken.
Nicht vergessen, dass der DALI-Bus immer auch eine eigene Stromversorgung braucht. z.B. DALI PS1 von Tridonic. 
Ich hab mir das Huckepack zusammengebastelt und kann so nun immer schnell mal einzelne Leuchten ansprechen und testen.
Und natürlich auch programmieren..


----------

